# Kernel  linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 need sources

## Parmenides

Hi!

I am looking for the sources for  linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 

Need it urgently , any idea where I can download / find it

Thanks in advance

----------

## baldeante

try this not exactly your version maybe it will help you

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/kernels.htm

----------

## John R. Graham

Fetch the ebuild from the attic, put it in your local overlay, and then just emerge it.

- John

----------

## Parmenides

This is too complicated for me at the moment. I am recovering from a bad  illness.

It would be great if someone could me provide with a downloadable tgz archive including the sources.

Thanks in advance

----------

